# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Braki witamin w organizmie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem, ponieważ ostatnio miałam robione badania i wyszły braki witamin w organizmie. Jestem na 4 roku studiów, więc moje odżywianie ma wiele do życzenia, często jadłam zupki chińskie, dania w 5 min, knysze i słodycze, itp. 
Nie jestem osobą otyłą, wręcz przeciwnie, jak na swój wzrost to ważę mało.
Jak można uzupełnić niedobór witamin?. 
Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam lekturę: Przewodnik Lekarza  4/2000; streszczenie artykułu: Czym uzupełniać niedobory witamin w diecie?; autor:  Elżbieta L. Anuszewska.

----------

